# Grip Tip



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Grip Tip

How to Re-Grip Your Golf Clubs
To re-grip a golf club, you must know the core size of the grip that you will require, and the size of the grip that best fits your hands. Grips come in standard core sizing: .520", .560", .580", .600" and .620. To determine the proper core size measure the diameter of the butt of the shaft you are going to re-grip. The grip size should match the core diameter of the shaft.
Grips come in regular, mid-size, and oversized or jumbo. To determine which grip best fits your hands, measure from your wrist (base of hand) to the end of your longest finger. If the dimension is less than
6.5 inches, use a junior grip;
6.5 to 7 inches, use a .560" grip;
7 to 7.5 inches, use a .580" grip;
7.5 to 8 inches, use a mid-size grip
over 8 inches choose a jumbo grip.

Materials List
· Grip solvent, Varsol, Spirits, Coleman Camp Fuel
· 2 inch double sided carpet tape.
· Vise and Styrofoam strips to protect shaft in vise.

1. Place the shaft in the vise using the Styrofoam strips to protect it from scratches do not over tighten.
2. Using a box cutter carefully cut the old grip so that it can be peeled off. Be particularly careful when removing grips from graphite shafts, not to cut too deep.
3. Clean all remnants of the old tape from the shaft.
4. Using the new grip as a template, cut a piece of carpet tape about 1/8 inch shorter then the overall length of the grip.
5. Wrap, and smooth the tape around the shaft.
6. Place a tee in the hole at the butt end of the new grip.
7. Pour a ounce or two of grip solvent into the open end of the grip. Put your finger over the hole and shake the grip so the solvent covers the entire inside.
8. Remove your finger from the hole and pour the solvent from the grip, along the length of the tape.
9. Start the grip over the shaft butt. Hold the grip by the front and back and push using equal pressure with both hands. Once you start the grip sliding over the tape, do not stop until the grip is completely on the shaft.
10. It takes a few minutes before the grip solvent adheres, take this time to align any logos, text or decorative pin striping.

Compressor Re-gripping, the url below is an instructional video, showing the use of an air compressor to remove or install a new grip.
http://www.valuegolfcomponents.com/ACBKelmac.wmv


----------

